# Band widths



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

OK so thanks for the help so far, the last part of the equipment i need is a band.

Frame is Wasp Uniphoxx

BB's are 6 and 9.5mm

Band will be theraband, but what size?

John Webb seems to be the UK lead for slingshots, learning from his youtube series it seems his bands are as follows.

all cut 25cm long

20mm straight

double 20mm - 15mm

27mm - 22mm

25mm - 20mm

So which one to use? I'm thinking the 20mm or 25-20mm.

Sorry for those guys who don't use metric - for this type of thing it's standard in the UK. Odd though as we pints and talk about milers per gallon. Usually a persons weight and height are also imperial sizes. It's a right old mix...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

20mm (even 18mm) straight is OK for 9.5... Go like half that for 6mm - try like a 12-8mm - 25cm sounds like really long cuts... If you're using an archery draw probably more like 20 or 21cm. You'll be surprised how light you can go. There is a guy on eBay - think Hawks that does a really nice budget bandset - get a few to try out and see how they work for you. These things can be quite personal.

Wasp also seems to get more realistic sizes https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk/ready-made-bandsets (except for his 2050 tubes - they are heavy)

JW can be a little ham-fisted ;-P he's definitely an authority but I'm not a big fan.

LOL - UK gone metric? Always found it funny - most things under a 'yard' are metric but above is Imperial. But loads of cases where Imperial still reigns even with small measurements.


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> 20mm (even 18mm) straight is OK for 9.5... Go like half that for 6mm - try like a 12-8mm - 25cm sounds like really long cuts... If you're using an archery draw probably more like 20 or 21cm. You'll be surprised how light you can go. There is a guy on eBay - think Hawks that does a really nice budget bandset - get a few to try out and see how they work for you. These things can be quite personal.
> 
> Wasp also seems to get more realistic sizes https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk/ready-made-bandsets (except for his 2050 tubes - they are heavy)
> 
> ...


Thanks again Matt!! :thumbsup:


----------

